# dossiers MAIL sur Ipad ?



## Olivier B (15 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

J'utilise MAIL pour gérer mes courriels sur Ipad. 
Je voulais donc savoir s'il était *possible de créer des dossiers pour pouvoir mieux garder et classer des emails* dans MAIL de l'Ipad ? 
S'il est possible de le faire sur MAIL sur mon macbook, je ne sais comment faire sur l'IPad...

Merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (17 Mai 2012)

Il est possible de les consulter, mais pas de les créer...

Pour les créer, passe par la version web via safari (sur gmail ou hotmail par exemple...).


----------

